# Deer creek



## Kennyjames (May 13, 2012)

Has anyone been down fishing down at the spillway lately? I was thinking of making a trip there this weekend and was just wondering if anyone was having any luck?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Fished at spillway Friday, 1/25 in the snow storm and everyone was catching saugeye. I was crappie fishing and took home 25 . Sunday afternoon they were catching a few but everything I seen caught Friday and Sunday as far as saugeye were small, some big enough to eat but I didn't see anything that looked like it was over 1 lb. caught. Most of what I seen was caught by those that were fishing from up top off the wall both sides.


----------



## Kennyjames (May 13, 2012)

Thanks. That's good to know the crappie are hitting also. I have about an hour drive so its good to know if the saugeye aren't on I have a backup plan. Thanks for the report. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Remember if you go for crappie, deeper water up by wall is best fishing from rocks below, and using bobber and very small jigs. I was catching mine fishing around 5' deep, again the weather was nasty but that turned the bite on. Good luck.


----------



## Kennyjames (May 13, 2012)

Thanks


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## blackbeatty (Apr 3, 2012)

I really wish they would put a size limit in place. Everyone I have caught or seen caught have been dinks and should not have been kept. Yet everyone just throws them in their buckets and lands some more.


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

Size limit would be great,and some snagging enforcement, after dark tonight they came out of the wood work.
Caught lots of small eyes and and a few crappies.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I would think the state boys would frown on the snagging at night. There are spoonbills in there which I think are threatened in land. I was fishing there one day and a guy accidentally snagged a spoonie and as soon as he got it on the grass, a state guy magically appeared and told him he was to release it immediately. We were being watched the entire time and had no idea.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I seen a spoonbill snagged and released 1/25 when I was there. I know a lot of the saugeye are small people keep at spillway, but although I don't keep any due to the fact there just isn't any meat on that small of a fish, there must be reasons state allows them to be kept, maybe yearly stockings ? . Also I was at paint creek spillway a few weeks ago and seen a guy wading and catching very small crappie, 7"-8" and putting them on stringer. Now this was legal since it was not in the lake so I guess it's ok but again there is no meat on a 7"-8" crappie so why keep such a small fish. ? I will not keep a crappie unless it is 10" long , although legal size in lake is 9" I just don't see it worth keeping unless 10". I hit them lucky on the 25th and got into a large school while the storm was on. I did see some nice eating size saugeye cauight that day around a pound but as blackbeatty said there are some really small ones going in the buckets and no way a six fish limit of those is going to make a meal. I think a lot of people catching them and keeping them are those that keep everything they catch anyway and they are just proud to take home fish in this time of year to prove how good they can fish LOL.


----------



## smith07 (Feb 28, 2009)

I got blanked last night with twister tails and swimbaits. I didn't see anyone else catching either.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

warm and sunny and windy day, not good for saugeye bite.The nastier weather the better for fishing there.


----------



## smith07 (Feb 28, 2009)

here ya' glasseyes. unfortunately, ideal fishing weather doesn't always overlap when i can go. it might try it again saturday, although deer creek is a "skunk factory" for me. might try somewhere else.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I know, I'm in same situation, I go when I have the chance or the time off work. More times then not , the weather does not co operate with time I get to go.


----------



## Kennyjames (May 13, 2012)

Hopefully Saturday will be good with the cold weather and chance for some snow. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Just got back bout hour ago. I'd say they are letting water out, but, the spillway was not unusually high. Quite a few people. Mebbe a dozen at one time. I was able to catch three saugeye, but only landed two. Nothing of any size though. Saw few other caught. again no size to them. Still good to get out.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey Dovans im planning on heading down there early tomorrow morning after work tonight. Were they still using just the jig/twister and or the double rig to catch those eyes? I know my chances of catch a 12"+ fish is slim but I just want to know what to pack up tonight in the truck as far as gear. Im like you, just want to get out and get a line wet! Thanks

Linebacker43


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

linebacker43 said:


> Hey Dovans im planning on heading down there early tomorrow morning after work tonight. Were they still using just the jig/twister and or the double rig to catch those eyes? I know my chances of catch a 12"+ fish is slim but I just want to know what to pack up tonight in the truck as far as gear. Im like you, just want to get out and get a line wet! Thanks
> 
> Linebacker43


Yes on jig/twister bite and it was on today. The good bite and size was in the pouring rain and nasty this morning


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorry bout not seeing your post till today. However, most were using the double rig. I only use one. I dont want to double my chances of snagging<G>


----------



## Slogdog (May 15, 2008)

What size jigs are you guys typically using in this type of water? 1/4?, bigger? smaller?


----------



## Kennyjames (May 13, 2012)

Are you guys tipping the jigs with anything?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

i wasnt tipping with anything. I was using 1/8 oz heads with 3" grubs. Ten pound line I think. (Crystal) The bite was light. Very soft. slow retrieve with pauses.


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

Kennyjames said:


> Are you guys tipping the jigs with anything?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


no tipping and because of flow increase things slowed but did manage 3 over 15in but no pigs.


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

Slogdog said:


> What size jigs are you guys typically using in this type of water? 1/4?, bigger? smaller?


1/8 with a 1/16 on top held good on outflow today, but the outflow will change friday.


----------



## Blue Collar Bob (Nov 13, 2011)

StumpHawg said:


> 1/8 with a 1/16 on top held good on outflow today, but the outflow will change friday.


How do you guys tie the top jig to be sure that it runs free and the tail has good action? If I just tie with normal knots it seems like the top one has less action and occasionally gets a wrap on it.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

If you tie a palomar knot on the top jig and run the tag end back through the eye it will make the jig stand straight out just like a drop shot hook


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

After reading my post, it might be a little confusing. You actually cut the tag end off the Palomar knot and run the line back through the eye of the jig.


----------



## gpb1111 (Feb 19, 2005)

Ehat is the max size jig-head you guys use for casting and retrieving twister tails for saugeyes? I think I have been using one that is two large. I just can't seem to catch them.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

At Deer Creek I use 1/8 oz. Depends on how the current is. Dont think I have ever used anything over 1/4oz there.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I am going Sat. morning early for a while to try for the crappie again, just for a few hrs. I have a sixteen mile training run to get in some time Sat.


----------



## gpb1111 (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks for the info dovans. What about when you are casting from a boat or the bank in open water. I have been using a heavy jig head to cast far, but Im thinking now it is probably better to cast shorter with a smaller weight to get the right lure action. Thoughts?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Anyone fish the spillway today 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Kennyjames (May 13, 2012)

Yeah I only caught one small saugeye. Seen some guy up on the wall snagging a bunch and keeping them. I moved down stream and seen a park ranger go across the bridge. Then shortly after I seem 5 dead saugeye float downstream. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

There are a bunch of small saugeye at the spillway I cought a bunch of them last spring. A buddy I work with went after work one day and he got 4 about 14 to 15 in and he got a bunch of small ones too I told him if I got a chance I would get down to give to give it a shot I just know if I go ill get nothing but small ones or I'll get skunked but you don't know if you don't go and I'll probley go and try anyway 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Kennyjames (May 13, 2012)

Yeah I only caught one small saugeye. Seen some guy up on the wall snagging a bunch and keeping them. I moved down stream and seen a park ranger go across the bridge. Then shortly after I seem 5 dead saugeye float downstream. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I was there from daylight till 2 pm. Down in corner where wall starts in rocks. I seen a couple fellows catching lots of small fish, I caught small ones all day, had one good one on got off at bank, fellow beside me caught one looked like 5 lb.


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

That's the way my days go there small ones well I guess that's better than getting skunked at least you got to catch some fish. Ill be there tomorrow throwing jigs 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

Has anyone been out there today? The crappier the better?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

